# TT On 'Men And Motors'



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Theres been loads of programs about TT races recently....Flippin metalists









Incredible on bike video







Its like watching fast-forward


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Theres been loads of programs about TT races recently....Flippin metalists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They took m&m off Freeview so they could find room for ITV Play


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

watched em all so far.....

170mph through Kirkmichael...wow..

Did you see saturdays preview...on-board video of "Milky,s" crash...frightening

I went over in 1962, 63 and 64... Mike Hailwood and Aggostini...superb....think it was 1963 when the first 100mph lap on a 250

Roger


----------

